
Uber to pull out of Denmark, blaming new taxi law - rbanffy
https://techcrunch.com/2017/03/28/uber-to-pull-out-of-denmark-blaming-new-taxi-law/
======
Knufen
Nothing more beautiful than bureaucracy driving out a thriving new business.
Many of us danes were hopeful that the old taxi business would finally be
shaken up as it is much needed.

~~~
robinhoodexe
Well, when the "thriving new business" isn't paying tax in Denmark and its
employees doesn't pay tax either we have a problem.

~~~
bbody
I always learnt that if a business model doesn't work with tax, it isn't a
successful business model.

Specifically in regards to the article, the fare meter requirement sounds
reasonable. Both the driver and the passenger have a phone, I am assuming as
you travel your fare will go up so why not show it on that? The seat sensor
requirement might not be so easy to get around.

